# Rules for New UserName



## GodsPromises (Jul 13, 2009)

I wanted to change my username. After 6 years I'm tired of LadyR but when I tried to change it i got the following:

Rule Violation: The username that you have submitted violates one of the Username Rules that the administrator has specified.

So my question is what are the rules for usernames and where can this information be found

TIA


----------



## soulie (Jul 13, 2009)

Forum Rules (found at top of page under "Rules")

I saw these rules that apply to usernames; you will know if it applies to you, but I didn't see any others that specifically address usernames.

*Vulgar and sexually explicit / suggestive screen names are strictly prohibited

User names that are deemed tasteless or offensive will be changed by the Administration without notification.*


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 13, 2009)

I got the same thing and I know for a fact I was well within guidlines...turned out my choice was already taken. That may be your issue as well.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Michelle, that may be the problem.  I wish that they would just say that.  I know that my was well within the guidelines.  Will think of something else.



*Michelle* said:


> I got the same thing and I know for a fact I was well within guidlines...turned out my choice was already taken. That may be your issue as well.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 13, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Thanks Michelle, that may be the problem.  I wish that they would just say that.  I know that my was well within the guidelines.  Will think of something else.



You are welcome!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 18, 2009)

*Michelle* said:


> You are welcome!


  OT:  Michelle your hair is fabulous!

I was thinking about changing my name... so this is good info! Thanks


----------

